# What is the best and most reliable anti-porn blocking software?



## joaopimentel1980

I'm a father of three minor children who have access to the web, because I think that is positive, though I do not want them at all to see websites with adult content.

After a vast search, I really can't find an effective method! I bought Anti-Porn parental control from tuEagles but it's really not good as it blocks sites which have nothing to do with erotic issues, just because they mention at some part the word "sex"!

Is there any server on the web to which I can link my router for adult content blocking?
Which router do you suggest me to effectively block URLs?
Any software you recommend? I even phoned my ISP and they said they don't do it!

Thank you so much.
I'm really desperate for your help!

João


----------



## tremmor

Never used one but here's one from Cnet. Also rated Excellent but not free.
The trial ver is there for a couple weeks. you can check it out here.
http://download.cnet.com/Child-Prot...-Parental-Controls/3000-27064_4-10400925.html


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'd recommend K9 Web Protection. It's free and easy to use.

http://www1.k9webprotection.com/


----------



## Tuffie

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'd recommend K9 Web Protection. It's free and easy to use.
> 
> http://www1.k9webprotection.com/



Yep, I also can recommend this one. I installed it on my younger brothers computer and it worked extremely well. It plays a dogs barking noise over the speakers every time a webpage is blocked which is also pretty funny.


----------



## Agent Smith

www.opendns.com


http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2...-makes-it-easier-to-block-porn-from-your-kid/

Ask me if you have questions.

If you have  DD-WRT flashed to your router you can prevent others on the network from changing the DNS in the computer by blocking the DNS service except what is provided in the router.


----------



## joaopimentel1980

tremmor said:


> Never used one but here's one from Cnet. Also rated Excellent but not free.
> The trial ver is there for a couple weeks. you can check it out here.
> http://download.cnet.com/Child-Prot...-Parental-Controls/3000-27064_4-10400925.html



thank you!
How does it work? Do I need to install for every PC and every user? How do I assure my kids won't turn it over? That's why I wanted something on the router so I could block the entire LAN!

Sorry all my questions, but I'm really desperate and I've tried many things


----------



## joaopimentel1980

Agent Smith said:


> www.opendns.com
> 
> 
> http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2...-makes-it-easier-to-block-porn-from-your-kid/
> 
> Ask me if you have questions.
> 
> If you have  DD-WRT flashed to your router you can prevent others on the network from changing the DNS in the computer by blocking the DNS service except what is provided in the router.



that's the point! I have this bloody crap router my ISP gave me. Which router do you recommend me to buy for this particularity? Thank you so much


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

You can try everything what everyone else already suggested and you can also do the following:

First of all I would put a password on your administrator account which only you will know.
After that I would create a new password free acount just for kids and in the settings of that kids account I would disable them from changing ANY settings anywhere and disable them from installing ANY extra software such as other web browsers.
I would just put the Internet Explorer icon on the desktop so they can surf the WEB if they want to plus few other programs they want/like to use including some games...
Then in the settings of the Internet Explorer I would configure Content Advisor.Content Advisor is a tool for controlling the types of content that your  computer can access on the internet.After you turn on Content Advisor,only rated content that meets or exceeds your criteria can be viewed.You can adjust the settings to suit your preferences.
With it you can also:

-View and adjust the ratings settings to  restrict or allow content in each of the following categories: language,nudity,sex and violence.           

-Create a list of websites that should always be blocked regardless of how their content is rated.

-Create a list of websites that can always be viewed regardless of how their content is rated.

-View and change the ratings systems Content Advisor uses.

This is how it looks like in older Internet Explorer versions:





And this is how it looks like in newer Internet Explorer versions:





You can also set a password on your router so that your kids cannot access it and change any settings their also.

Of course you can also always use programs like Deep Freeze so that the way you adjusted things are always the same on the next computer reboot/restart.

So if you REALLY want your kids to not be able to view porn content then I would do what others suggested plus what I told you.





Cheers!


----------



## voyagerfan99

TBH, Content Adviser is pretty crappy


----------



## tremmor

NetNanny is the one i was trying to remember. Its not software but cloud based what ever that means. You can set up rights for each person for example and think you can monitor where they went. Worth looking at. 

http://www.netnanny.com/


----------



## johnb35

voyagerfan99 said:


> TBH, Content Adviser is pretty crappy



Totally agree.  Once you enable it, it blocks a lot of stuff that is safe.  

In most routers you can enable search phrases/words that will block them from going to any website that has it in it. For example, if you enter porn or sex then when they try searching then all they will get is an error message.


----------



## tremmor

What router has these feature John?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I once made a small utility which would immediately terminate Internet explorer as soon as once of this kind of words were typed:

-sex
-porn
-gay
-lesbian
-**** (you know what I mean)
-shemale

-and a lot more...

I don't think I have it anymore.That was back in 2008.
I can make one in a few days of work if the original poster would like to.


----------



## Geoff

http://www.opendns.com/

All you need to do is point your DNS server on the client or router to their IP's, and use their free or paid subscription to content filter.  It would be useful if you have lots of devices you want to filter.


----------



## johnb35

tremmor said:


> What router has these feature John?



I remember setting this in the old linksys wrt54g series routers.  I'm sure all routers would have the ability.  I finally had to do that to block my son from visiting that type of website.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I still say K9 Web Protection. Easiest of them all to use


----------



## Geoff

What devices will your kids be using?  Windows, Mac, tablets, etc?


----------



## Agent Smith

joaopimentel1980 said:


> that's the point! I have this bloody crap router my ISP gave me. Which router do you recommend me to buy for this particularity? Thank you so much



This is a pretty good router here. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320091

I wouldn't try installing DD-WRT to it because it's a process and you can easly brick your router if you do it wrong, i.e not for the inexperienced.  You don't need DD-WRT to run OpenDNS. Just make sure that if you buy this router you update the firmware to the latest as there is a hacker flaw. 

Go to OpenDNS and create an account then chose the sites you want blocked. Here's what the OpenDNS block page looks like. 









Just enter the two DNS servers in your router's DNS settings to push all content blocking across all computers on the network. The two main server IP addresses are: 



208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
http://www.opendns.com/opendns-ip-addresses/


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

johnb35 said:


> I remember setting this in the old linksys wrt54g series routers.  I'm sure all routers would have the ability.  I finally had to do that to block my son from visiting that type of website.



You have a son?
Cool man!
How old is he?


----------



## johnb35

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> You have a son?
> Cool man!
> How old is he?



I have a son and a daughter.  Son will be 19 in July and just got done with his first year of college.  Daughter is 15, will be a sophomore in high school.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Nice man!
I wish them all the best!
And you of course. 

Just one question...I gotta ask...
If your son is 19...WHY would he not be allowed to watch that type of content?
I mean...he is 19...not 9...lol.
I am confused. 
I am not saying he should like it.I don't watch that crap either.
I am just curious lol.

But anyway all the best to you and your children!


----------



## johnb35

This should have been in pm's instead of this thread, but this was like 4-5 years ago.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Well whatever the reason is,it's not my decision.
I wish you all the best!!! :good:


----------



## joaopimentel1980

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> You can try everything what everyone else already suggested and you can also do the following:
> 
> First of all I would put a password on your administrator account which only you will know.
> After that I would create a new password free acount just for kids and in the settings of that kids account I would disable them from changing ANY settings anywhere and disable them from installing ANY extra software such as other web browsers.
> I would just put the Internet Explorer icon on the desktop so they can surf the WEB if they want to plus few other programs they want/like to use including some games...
> Then in the settings of the Internet Explorer I would configure Content Advisor.Content Advisor is a tool for controlling the types of content that your  computer can access on the internet.After you turn on Content Advisor,only rated content that meets or exceeds your criteria can be viewed.You can adjust the settings to suit your preferences.
> With it you can also:
> 
> -View and adjust the ratings settings to  restrict or allow content in each of the following categories: language,nudity,sex and violence.
> 
> -Create a list of websites that should always be blocked regardless of how their content is rated.
> 
> -Create a list of websites that can always be viewed regardless of how their content is rated.
> 
> -View and change the ratings systems Content Advisor uses.
> 
> This is how it looks like in older Internet Explorer versions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how it looks like in newer Internet Explorer versions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also set a password on your router so that your kids cannot access it and change any settings their also.
> 
> Of course you can also always use programs like Deep Freeze so that the way you adjusted things are always the same on the next computer reboot/restart.
> 
> So if you REALLY want your kids to not be able to view porn content then I would do what others suggested plus what I told you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Thank you


----------



## joaopimentel1980

tremmor said:


> NetNanny is the one i was trying to remember. Its not software but cloud based what ever that means. You can set up rights for each person for example and think you can monitor where they went. Worth looking at.
> 
> http://www.netnanny.com/



I've seen it but I need a license for every machine, and does not block mobile phones with WAN... router policy would be much more effective...


----------



## joaopimentel1980

WRXGuy1 said:


> http://www.opendns.com/
> 
> All you need to do is point your DNS server on the client or router to their IP's, and use their free or paid subscription to content filter.  It would be useful if you have lots of devices you want to filter.



do you recommend me any specific router to buy? Preferably with blocking URL list and time table features! My ISP gave me this crappy router and I can't change many things


----------



## joaopimentel1980

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I once made a small utility which would immediately terminate Internet explorer as soon as once of this kind of words were typed:
> 
> -sex
> -porn
> -gay
> -lesbian
> -**** (you know what I mean)
> -shemale
> 
> -and a lot more...
> 
> I don't think I have it anymore.That was back in 2008.
> I can make one in a few days of work if the original poster would like to.



thanks a lot my friend, but I already installed K9 Web Protection and till now it seems to work fine


----------



## joaopimentel1980

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'd recommend K9 Web Protection. It's free and easy to use.
> 
> http://www1.k9webprotection.com/



Thank you, I installed!

Though i realized their search engine is really poor on the results! And it makes it by default for all browsers!
http://www.k9safesearch.com

Is there a way to toggle it into Google, safely obviously?

thank you


----------



## joaopimentel1980

WRXGuy1 said:


> What devices will your kids be using?  Windows, Mac, tablets, etc?



Windows on two machines! And a normal nokia smart phone with WAN access!


----------



## joaopimentel1980

Agent Smith said:


> This is a pretty good router here. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320091
> 
> I wouldn't try installing DD-WRT to it because it's a process and you can easly brick your router if you do it wrong, i.e not for the inexperienced.  You don't need DD-WRT to run OpenDNS. Just make sure that if you buy this router you update the firmware to the latest as there is a hacker flaw.
> 
> Go to OpenDNS and create an account then chose the sites you want blocked. Here's what the OpenDNS block page looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just enter the two DNS servers in your router's DNS settings to push all content blocking across all computers on the network. The two main server IP addresses are:
> 
> 
> 
> 208.67.222.222
> 208.67.220.220
> http://www.opendns.com/opendns-ip-addresses/



thank you so much


----------



## joaopimentel1980

Agent Smith said:


> This is a pretty good router here. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320091
> 
> I wouldn't try installing DD-WRT to it because it's a process and you can easly brick your router if you do it wrong, i.e not for the inexperienced.  You don't need DD-WRT to run OpenDNS. Just make sure that if you buy this router you update the firmware to the latest as there is a hacker flaw.
> 
> Go to OpenDNS and create an account then chose the sites you want blocked. Here's what the OpenDNS block page looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just enter the two DNS servers in your router's DNS settings to push all content blocking across all computers on the network. The two main server IP addresses are:
> 
> 
> 
> 208.67.222.222
> 208.67.220.220
> http://www.opendns.com/opendns-ip-addresses/




just another question. Is this a paid or free version? If it's paid, what is the difference in openDNS between both of them?
Thank you


----------



## Agent Smith

joaopimentel1980 said:


> just another question. Is this a paid or free version? If it's paid, what is the difference in openDNS between both of them?
> Thank you




OpenDNS does offer paid versions, but that is more for schools and businesses. The free version is for personal home use and that is what I use.


----------



## Toma

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'd recommend K9 Web Protection. It's free and easy to use.
> 
> http://www1.k9webprotection.com/



Yeah it's a very good parental control software.  My friend told me that PCWeb Control is also a good one- anyone have it?


----------

